# General > General Chat >  Would you like to be on a Discovery show about surviving nuclear war?

## TomTerrific

Hello,

My name is Tom Bauer and I work for CMJ Productions (cmj DOT ca) and were doing a documentary series about the possibility of nuclear war for Discovery to air on the American Heroes Channel.

We think it's amazing that 70 years after nuclear bombs were first detonated the human race has not already immolated itself in a mushroom cloud.

Most people think that means were in the clear, but there are many who believe the risk is higher than most people think.

Id like to hear from anyone who believes were headed for some type of mutually assured nuclear destruction, and who would like to be on the show and share what you are doing to prep for it.

Were also interested in hearing from anyone who was a part of a group of believers in a past prophecy or prediction of nuclear war. What did you do when it didnt come true? Did your belief in it happening change? Perhaps youre ready to be convinced again, this time by facts.

People who believe in nuclear armageddon, and actually do something to prepare for it, are sometimes viewed as credulous believers, however we will be talking with scientists and engineers who may surprise us by pointing out that the possibility of nuclear war might be much higher than most of us know.

If thats the case, then maybe prepping for survival really is the rational thing to do?

Were going to find out.

Please dont hesitate to let us know if you can help, and feel free to contact me at the number provided below, or email me at:

thomasbauer AT sympatico DOT ca

Please also feel free to pass this notice on to anyone you feel might be interested.

I am looking forward to learning more about what it takes to prepare for nuclear war.

Thank you.

Tom Bauer
CMJ Productions II
Researcher  Recherchiste
Tel: 514-489-5499
Fax: 514-907-6154

----------


## crashdive123

I do not believe that we are headed toward any sort of nuclear mutual assured destruction.  Not even close.  I do believe what is far more likely is a terrorist group (take your pick) to get their hands on a dirty bomb and use it.  This would certainly create wide scale panic and most likely a swift response, but Nuclear MAD?....I doubt it.

I do wish you well with your project.

----------


## jdbushcraft

Doesn't MAD mean there is nothing left to survive?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

> Doesn't MAD mean there is nothing left to survive?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Only for those participating.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I think there is a possibility of small scale detonations - I don't think a full scale apocalypse is likely (if it happens, I doubt if there will be much surviving, anyway.)

Some of us were kids when the cold war nuclear scare was in effect. In retrospect, it was hilarious - "drop and cover". ROTFL.

----------


## hunter63

> I do not believe that we are headed toward any sort of nuclear mutual assured destruction.  Not even close.  I do believe what is far more likely is a terrorist group (take your pick) to get their hands on a dirty bomb and use it.  This would certainly create wide scale panic and most likely a swift response, but Nuclear MAD?....I doubt it.
> 
> I do wish you well with your project.


I'm with Crash on this one.......
I wish you well, as well.

----------


## finallyME

Sounds a lot like the doomsday prepper show.  You get a bunch of people to show you all their preps, then you tell them they suck and aren't prepared (most are still in the stages of preparing, not all the way there), and you make fun of how uniformed they are and that they are preparing for nothing. "Look everyone at these crazy people wasting their time and money on stuff that will never happen".  Yeah...have fun with that.  I will wait until someone downloads it onto youtube and watch it for free.

----------


## nighthawk7.ni

yes i think we will have a nuclear incident i live in tn about hundred miles from oak ridge reactor. look at the one in japan, i dont believe there will be a nuclear war, as former usaf security team i worked in the miniute man missle wing, even though those are gone, accidents can still happen in the world,middle east, korea, etc everyone should b prepared for what may come. you dont have to be a doomsday prepper to use common sense approach to something can happen. again the reactor in japan shows you be prepared in case something happens, whether short term, or permantely,you need to be able to relocate yourself and loveones for what ever time frame may occur. to me its like car insurance better to have and not need, then need and not have

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk

----------


## kyratshooter

I have nuclear war on the list but it is three steps below preparing for being trampled in the unicorn stampede.

The basic difference being I am sure if I saw the unicorn stampede coming I would say WOW! and hunker down where I could watch it, while the thought of all those mushroom clouds would be a true OS moment.

I grew up and spent most of my adult life under the threat of MAD.  I faced the fact that there are some things one simply will not survive back in 1963 in what was known as the Cuban Missile Crisis.

That was not a survival scenario, it was waiting to see if you were going to die.  That is why it is called mutually assured destruction.  

YOU DO NOT SURVIVE MUTUALLY ASSURED DISTRUCTION!

MAD assured the world that each and every living thing would be killed fifteen times.  No there will not be a survivor to start civilization over.  No the people in Australia will not be spared. No the guy hiding in his basement in Idaho will not make it through to the end.   

And this is where the world of the "survivalist/prepper" departs from reality.  The destruction of the whole world is assured....for everyone but them!  

At that point your preps truly become life insurance.  You paid all those premiums and you can't enjoy collecting because you're DEAD!

----------


## Coppercup

> I am looking forward to learning more about what it takes to prepare for nuclear war.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tom Bauer
> CMJ Productions II
> Researcher  Recherchiste


And this has exactly what to do with Wilderness Survival?

----------


## crashdive123

> And this has exactly what to do with Wilderness Survival?


Following a nuclear war we may all be trying to survive in the wilderness.

----------


## hunter63

> And this has exactly what to do with Wilderness Survival?


From the section header:

Forum: General Chat
Talk about anything except politics & religion.

I don't see a problem.

----------


## Coppercup

> From the section header:
> 
> Forum: General Chat
> Talk about anything except politics & religion.
> 
> I don't see a problem.


Oh. Just never equated nuclear war survival with wilderness survival. I think most would have bigger concerns, like medical survival. Didn't read the forum title either....
Sorry.

----------


## madmax

I live in Central FL.  Between the targets of Camp Blanding, Jax, Orlando, Cape Canaveral, Crystal River, etc.  My prep for nuclear war would be lotsa butter, 'cause we're gonna be toast here.

Good luck on your show, though.

----------


## tundrabadger

Ooohooohhooohh...can I pick the location?  Cause I want to be on a show about being in a remote arctic community during a MAD situation,  and then slowly starving and/or freezing to death as I wait for shipments of food and heating fuel that will never come.

----------


## hunter63

> Ooohooohhooohh...can I pick the location?  Cause I want to be on a show about being in a remote arctic community during a MAD situation,  and then slowly starving and/or freezing to death as I wait for shipments of food and heating fuel that will never come.


TAKE THE BIGAZZ SURVIVAL KNIFE........
I heard that this will fix everything.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

LOL....I love it. WSF folks are great! and I'm not joking.

I used to like watching the documentary channels and then they started going down.....down....downhill. I don't know if TV's dumbing down or if they're trying to appeal to the couch potatoes. When the industry switched to digital and you "had to" buy a converter if you wanted to keep watching, I figured there wasn't anything there I wanted to see so I bought a DVD player instead. There is also still a lot of great documentaries and lecture series on the Internet. I think I saved my brain....

I was once flown out to Denver to do an interview on the Beast of Gevaudan. The people who were working on the project were very good and the documentary probably would have been also except....well, they did warn me that, sometimes, these projects change hands partway through production. This one did and I am sooooooo glad they didn't use my interview. Well, I did get a free trip to Denver.......

A friend and another person that I know did spots on a documentary that treated them with considerable respect - then the footage changed hands and the new documentary sorta doctored the script and made them look like idiots. They edited my friend's narration to make it sound like he was estranged from his family because of his lifestyle. Honestly, anyone that takes part in one of these things is either a glutton for punishment or they don't care about their reputation.

----------


## tundrabadger

> TAKE THE BIGAZZ SURVIVAL KNIFE........
> I heard that this will fix everything.


That and a .22.  it's really all you need with good shot placement.

----------

